# Corona Virus: come la vivete?



## kekkopot (26 Febbraio 2020)

Domanda semplice e veloce: come vivete voi questa situazione del CoronaVirus?

Vivete la vostra vita normalmente? 
Siete più attenti? 
Indossate le mascherine, ad esempio?
Sul lavoro come vi comportate? 

Io ad esempio vivo in Lombardia e mi sposto tantissimo tra un cliente e un altro per lavoro. Per "cliente" intendo aziende. Essendo aziende, nella maggior parte dei casi è presente tanta gente e in questi giorni mi è capitato di trovare gente con tosse, raffreddore, ...

Tra l'altro proprio oggi ho scoperto che un dipendente di un cliente che seguo molto frequentemente circa una settimana e mezzo fà è stato a Codogno. La cosa brutta è che è un personaggio che frequenta gli uffici limitrofi che solitamente frequento anche io quando sono da loro (non che faccia molta differenza dato che il Virus è arrivato dall Cina in Lombardia)
Ma io mi chiedo: ma come ti viene in mente di andare in ufficio come se nulla fosse? Certa gente è veramente irresponsabile... Sinceramente sono tentanto di non andare più da loro. Il problema è che mi metterei nei guai a lavoro... Mi sento in una situazione abbastanza del cavolo

Mi piacerebbe saperlo soprattutto dai Lombardi, Venerti o comunque da gente che vive all'interno di zone che attualmente sono più colpite..


*P.S. *Sinceramente non sapevo in che sezione aprire la discussione... se è da spostare fate pure


----------



## Heaven (26 Febbraio 2020)

Semplicemente evito posti troppo affollati, contatti con gente anziana e lavo spesso le mani. Non è un virus letale per fortuna.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Non bisogna farsi prendere dal panico,e cercare di mettere in atto le manovre di prevenzione. Da me non c'è ancora nulla,per ora la vivo tranquillo,ma c'è preoccupazione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Io sono 4 giorni che non esco di casa, sto evitando di andare pure in palestra e abito a Roma, zona per il momento piuttosto tranquilla, ma non si sa mai.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Domanda semplice e veloce: come vivete voi questa situazione del CoronaVirus?
> 
> Vivete la vostra vita normalmente?
> Siete più attenti?
> ...



Non sono di codeste parti, ma vivo in una zona a potenziale rischio, visto l'origine primaria del virus.

Io non prendo precauzioni più di tanto, anche perché per certe cose sono un fatalista, nonostante la mia impronta tecnico-scientifica. Ovviamente evito di espormi inutilmente, ad esempio ho evitato di fare l'aperitivo in un locale questo weekend.

Seguo la cosa più dal punto di vista "sociale", e devo dire che non mi stupirò mai abbastanza di quanto di perverso può uscire fuori dall'animo umano, non imputabile direttamente al virus.

A parte il comportamento della gestione effettuata dagli enti e dalla politica (che, ahimé, è ormai assuefazione), con tutto il teatrino di competenze, abbai al razzismo, comparsate in programmi tv, accuse di uozzapp non replicati e PDR non pervenuti.

Devo rilevare purtroppo i (magari prevedibili) comportamenti molto discutibili, se non oscenamente meschini, di elementi della popolazione.

Come il comportamento discriminatorio tra parti della nostra penisola.
Come il ragazzo che evade dalla quarantena, per poi dichiararsi vittima sui social.
Come quelli che invitano a depredare i supermercati.
Come quelli che consigliano fortemente di liberarsi degli animali da compagnia.
Come quelli che rubano nelle abitazioni spacciandosi per funzionari sanitari.

Ecco, questi sono gli episodi che concorrono pesantemente a far respirare male la gente. Oltre al virus materiale, ci sono anche gli altri virus, ben più pericolosi e a volte non curabili, della irresponsabilità, della stupidità e della malafede.


----------



## Raryof (26 Febbraio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io sono 4 giorni che non esco di casa, sto evitando di andare pure in palestra e abito a Roma, zona per il momento piuttosto tranquilla, ma non si sa mai.



Palestra o meno anche allenarsi in casa è diventato pesantissimo, c'è e sento uno stress assurdo perché mi viene sempre da cercare roba su 'sto cristo di coronavairus e anche quando mangio mi sento davvero svuotato. 
Al supermercato ho cercato di evitare più gente possibile, stavo quasi chiedendo al cassiere di spostare la roba senza toccare con la mano, poi sono rinsavito, che ci sta succedendo? pare davvero un film...


----------



## Gekyn (26 Febbraio 2020)

Io abito in liguria e la vivo abbastanza tranquillamente, devo dire che è da una settimana che ho una tosse fastidiosa, contagiata da mia figlia, ma a parte questo continuo a lavorare e frequentare gli stessi posti, palestra annessa.


----------



## mil77 (26 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Domanda semplice e veloce: come vivete voi questa situazione del CoronaVirus?
> 
> Vivete la vostra vita normalmente?
> Siete più attenti?
> ...



Io in zona Malpensa senza particolari problemi. Non vado a Milano e lavoro da casa. X il resto qui sembra vita abbastanza normale nessuno ha mascherine.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Febbraio 2020)

Onestamente non me frega quasi niente, ritengo tutto questo allarmismo una esagerazione assurda. Tutto ciò mi ricorda molto l'influenza h1n1 nel 2009, che inizialmente veniva trattata allo stesso identico modo dai media, però poi si diffuse a macchia d'olio e nell'immaginario passò da una pandemia a quello che in realtà era davvero, ovvero una semplice influenza (che io tra l'altro ebbi )

Per carità, io personalmente nelle mia storia clinica ho avuto anche forti attacchi di asma (soprattutto quando ero piccolo, più raramente ora ma comunque sono asmatico) quindi evitare questo coronavirus sarebbe meglio, però dai, basta con questa fobia. La medicina si è evoluta dai tempi della pandemia di influenza spagnola...


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Febbraio 2020)

Io vivo a Bergamo città e l'ultimo giorno in cui sono stato in ufficio, cioè lunedì, ci sono stato con i guanti in lattice monouso, avendo uno dei miei superiori che abita nel Lodigiano a pochi chilometri da Codogno ma al di fuori della zona rossa. Fortunatamente ha deciso di non presentarsi per qualche giorno, per quanto ne so. Da martedì sono a casa, non per paranoia ma perchè le scuole sono chiuse e ho due figlie, quindi sia io sia mia moglie siamo a casa. Lei addirittura è in rientro dalla maternità, ma nonostante ciò non ho granchè paura, abbiamo deciso di stare in una sorta di auto-quarantena per tutelare i miei suoceri, ultrasettantenne diabetico lui, più giovane lei ma con qualche problema di salute. Sto letteralmente impazzendo dietro alle mie figlie ma va bene così, l'importante è arrivare a sera per far scendere la tensione con qualche partita o con la NBA. Torno al lavoro lunedì prossimo ma martedì mi rimetto in ferie fino a lunedì 9, sempre la probabile chiusura delle scuole. Sia io sia mia moglie ci siamo raffreddati e nostra figlia maggiore tossice ogni tanto ma niente paranoie. Il difficile è stare dietro a una bambina di cinque anni e a una neonata di sette mesi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Febbraio 2020)

Pensate poi che io essendo a Sanremo un paio di settimane fa col festival nel centro città sarò stato a contatto con almeno 3.000 persone nello stesso momento. Statisticamente parlando, visti i tempi di incubazione che anche adesso sono evidenti (una ventina di giorni) è assolutamente impossibile che in quella piazza non ci fossero dei contagiati 

O meglio, se il prossimo focolaio sarà da me non mi stupirebbe


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2020)

non la vivo bene. mi pesa. evito di uscire e lavoro sempre con un occhio allo starnuto oal colpodi tosse. apro la finestra e mi lavo spesso le mani.
il brutto è pensarci continuamente, perchè quando non ci pensi qualcosa o qualcuno te lo mette in testa. milanworld in primis.
nella mia zona ci sono pochissimi casiaccertati (parma) ma sono sicuro che di casi qua e la ci siano... ho famiglia e genitori sulla 60ina... non vedo l'ora che finisca questo schifo.


----------



## mabadi (26 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Domanda semplice e veloce: come vivete voi questa situazione del CoronaVirus?
> 
> Vivete la vostra vita normalmente?
> Siete più attenti?
> ...



Io ribadisco, secondo me il numero di contagi effettivo è talmente alto che necessariamente lo prenderemo tutti, nella speranza che nella maggior parte dei casi questo virus non provochi alcun effetto collaterale.
Per lavoro ho avuto contatti con persone che vengono dalle zone infette e queste persone hanno avuto contatti con tantissime persone quindi non ci sarebbe comunque scampo se non chiudersi in casa per mesi? anni?.
Sono altresì convinto che l'epidemia derivi da una cavia usata in un laboratorio e rivenduta.
Se la cavia è stata utilizzata per un'arma militare (non credo) allora ci porteremo dentro di noi una bomba ad orologeria;
se è stata utilizzata per un vaccino, alla fine ci ritroveremo gli anticorpi per i coronavirus.


----------



## Sam (26 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Domanda semplice e veloce: come vivete voi questa situazione del CoronaVirus?
> 
> *Vivete la vostra vita normalmente?
> Siete più attenti?
> ...


Ti rispondo in ordine:
- Assolutamente sì. Non ho mai neanche solo una volta pensato di comportarmi diversamente, tipo assaltare farmacie e supermercati o smettere di andare nei ̶c̶e̶n̶t̶r̶i̶ ̶m̶a̶s̶s̶a̶g̶g̶i̶ ristoranti cinesi...
- Non più di quanto non lo sia per la normale influenza. Naturalmente se posso evitare il contagio tanto meglio, ma più che altro perché mi scoccia dover andare di antibiotici, aerosol, visite mediche ecc. Come ogni anno: se riesco ad evitare di ammalarmi va bene.
- No, e non ho mai pensato di comprarle.
- La nostra azienda ci sta facendo lavorare da casa per questa settimana, sebbene Lunedì abbia lavorato da un cliente nella sua sede.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Febbraio 2020)

sto facendo la solita vita di sempre, la vivo con normalità. 

lavorando in un supermercato non vi dico le scene apocalittiche a cui ho assistito, soprattutto domenica e lunedì, mai vista così tanta gente fare certe scorte di cibo.  

per ora niente mascherine, ne amuchina (anche perchè sono introvabili). 

la cosa assurda è che chiudono le scuole per fare stare i bambini a casa al sicuro, e poi te li ritrovi tutti al supermercato a fare la spesa con la famiglia, ecco ste cose mi fanno imbufalire.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Domanda semplice e veloce: come vivete voi questa situazione del CoronaVirus?
> 
> Vivete la vostra vita normalmente?
> Siete più attenti?
> ...



La vivo benissimo, ho avuto ben altri pensieri quando ho fatto sesso in situazioni non sicure.


----------



## numero 3 (27 Febbraio 2020)

Sinceramente frega zero, continuo a fare la mia vita di sempre e credo tutto questo allarmismo sia esagerato, mi figlia ha avuto l'influenza con febbre e tosse e il pediatra l'ha visitata e curata normalmente. Mi ha stupito invece l'ansia e preoccupazione anche fra miei colleghi che conosco da 20 anni e che mai avrei immaginato così ipocondriaci. Ai posteri la sentenza, secondo me TUTTE BALLE.( secondo me lo ribadisco)


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Domanda semplice e veloce: come vivete voi questa situazione del CoronaVirus?
> 
> Vivete la vostra vita normalmente?
> Siete più attenti?
> ...


Abito in Lombardia al confine con il Veneto; non l'ho vissuta benissimo inizialmente perché in contemporanea alla notizia avevo da qualche giorno un brutto raffreddore, quindi puoi immaginare. Ora st spassando quindi meglio..


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2020)

Vivo la mia vita "quasi" normalmente con un po di attenzione.

Evito di andare in luoghi affollati e limito un po le uscite. Devo ammettere che quando vado al supermercato e vedo folla, scaffali semi vuoti, gente in mascherina, un po turba la mia psiche 

Lavorativamente invece sto limitando un po di piu, normalmente svolgo piu attività "esterne", ad esempio tra qualche giorno sarei dovuto partire per Madrid ma ho annullato la cosa, non mi sembra il caso di andare all'aeroporto e di incorrere magari in controlli all'arrivo in Spagna.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2020)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Domanda semplice e veloce: come vivete voi questa situazione del CoronaVirus?
> 
> Vivete la vostra vita normalmente?
> Siete più attenti?
> ...



Vivo in Veneto nemmeno troppo lontano dal famoso Vo Euganeo...
Vivo regolarmente, lavoro ci vado, a fare la spesa..evito le uscite "superflue" tipo bar e mangiare fuori..

Per il resto non sono preoccupato perché la situazione qui sta confermando i dati cinesi, mortalità bassissima e solo in soggetti già compromessi..

La mia unica vera preoccupazione è che non vorrei paesi esteri ci imponessero restrizioni perché ho in programma di viaggiare in estate


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2020)

Io la vivo bene nonostante sia ai confini della zona rossa, vivendo a Milano ed essendo originario di Piacenza, dieci km da Codogno. più che altro sono preoccupato per mio padre che a 79 anni e con problemi di cuore (e con visite frequenti in ospedale) avrebbe grossi problemi se si beccasse questo Coronavirus.


----------



## Marilson (27 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Io la vivo bene nonostante sia ai confini della zona rossa, vivendo a Milano ed essendo originario di Piacenza, dieci km da Codogno. più che altro sono preoccupato per mio padre che a 79 anni e con problemi di cuore (e con visite frequenti in ospedale) avrebbe grossi problemi se si beccasse questo Coronavirus.



mia sorella abita a piacenza e prende il regionale per milano per andare a lavorare, che ferma a codogno.. fai te. Cmq ora e' a lavorare da casa da lunedi e non le hanno detto quando potra' rientrare


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2020)

Inizialmente non bene, vivo tra Venezia e Padova, al venerdì hanno trovato il caso del 38enne, alla sera già 2 casi a Padova con il primo decesso (sempre a Padova), mi sveglio al sabato mattina e leggo di un caso a Dolo (1 km da casa mia), dalla domenica mattina inizio ad avere una leggera febbre... tutto ciò in praticamente in meno di 48 ore, son passato dal "forse arriverà anche qui" al "cax.xo è davanti casa mia". I miei hanno entrambi più di 60 anni fortunatamente non hanno patologie, ma il non conoscere nulla di questo virus non ha aiutato affatto. Ora sono ancora febbricitante, con raffreddore, tosse (lieve) vie aeree congestionate ma respiro tranquillamente, non ho nessuna difficoltà da quel punto di vista (il medico mi dice che quello è il sintomo a cui prestare più attenzione) quindi ora che so di avere una semplice influenza potente mi fa stare più tranquillo.
Come la affronterò una volta guarito? Credo tornerò alla mia vita normale, al lavoro ci andrò assolutamente, anche perchè le bollette non me le paga nessuno, probabilmente limiterò le uscite serali, ma sostanzialmente farò la stessa vita di prima.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (27 Febbraio 2020)

Vivo in Lombardia a circa 100Km dalla zona rossa...e vivo tranquillamente

Qualche inconvniente c'è stato ed alcune piccole modifiche alla quotidianità anche ma le sopporto con diligenza perchè comprendo che le decisioni prese dalle autorità erano necessarie ed inevitabili

La precauzione più importante che ho preso è stata quella di informarmi solo da fonti ufficiali...quelle per intenderci che aiutano veramente le persone a capire di cosa si tratta e come ''difendersi'' prendendo le dovute precauzioni
Di conseguenza evito come e più del coronavirus i vari ''Ministri della paura'' che stanno approffittando della situzione per fare propaganda faziosa ed interessata come capita spesso quando succedono casi eccezzionali come questi
Evito i faziosi,gli apocalittici, quelli che l'avevano sempre detto, quelli che usano questi eventi per trarne un vantaggio personale..quelli che mentre gli altri cercano di fare il possibile (a volte anche sbagliando) per contenere la situazione dall'alto della loro (solo presunta) superiorità sanno solo criticare 
Ovviamente evito i virologi laureatisi in medicina settimana scorsa...così come i responsabili della protezione civile con laurea in ingegneria conseguita al CEPU

E tutto questo per il momento sta funzionando alla grande..


----------



## Lambro (28 Febbraio 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Vivo in Lombardia a circa 100Km dalla zona rossa...e vivo tranquillamente
> 
> Qualche inconvniente c'è stato ed alcune piccole modifiche alla quotidianità anche ma le sopporto con diligenza perchè comprendo che le decisioni prese dalle autorità erano necessarie ed inevitabili
> 
> ...



Ottomila e seicento-venti-tre-minuti di applausi


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Vivo in Lombardia a circa 100Km dalla zona rossa...e vivo tranquillamente
> 
> Qualche inconvniente c'è stato ed alcune piccole modifiche alla quotidianità anche ma le sopporto con diligenza perchè comprendo che le decisioni prese dalle autorità erano necessarie ed inevitabili
> 
> ...



se eviti i ministri della paura, quali notizie ufficiali prendi per buone? le fonti ufficiali sono quelle, o sbaglio?


----------



## Route66 (28 Febbraio 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Vivo in Lombardia a circa 100Km dalla zona rossa...e vivo tranquillamente
> 
> Qualche inconvniente c'è stato ed alcune piccole modifiche alla quotidianità anche ma le sopporto con diligenza perchè comprendo che le decisioni prese dalle autorità erano necessarie ed inevitabili
> 
> ...



Vedo ora che abitiamo nella stessa provincia....forse io sono più a nord.
Più o meno la situazione è abbastanza tranquilla anche qui e ovviamente abbiamo cercato di adottare alcune delle semplici regole di buon senso raccomandate.
Lo scorso giovedi sono stato per lavoro in provincia di Treviso prima e in quella di Vicenza poi e nel rientro in un autogrill nei pressi di Brescia ho avuto un faccia a faccia con il dott. Mario Draghi e la sua "piccola" scorta....se becco il virus io lo prende anche lui!!
Gite e visite a Milano e in generale annullate tranne quella di domenica a S.Moritz sul trenino rosso del Bernina acquistata da tempo....
Speriamo che non mi venga uno starnuto sul treno altrimenti mi internano in Svizzera!!


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se eviti i ministri della paura, quali notizie ufficiali prendi per buone? le fonti ufficiali sono quelle, o sbaglio?



Prendo per buone quelle che non hanno secondi fini...a me non interessano quelli che usano questa vicenda solo ed unicamente per attaccare e screditare la parte politica a loro ''indigesta''
Scelgo quelle che hanno il solo scopo di informare le persone su cosa è un coronavirus e sulle precauzioni da prendere
Sul sito del Ministero della salute c'è una pagina interamente dedicata all'emergenza in corso...interessante la sua lettura...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Febbraio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ottomila e seicento-venti-tre-minuti di applausi


Grazie Amico Lambro 



Route66 ha scritto:


> Vedo ora che abitiamo nella stessa provincia....forse io sono più a nord.
> Più o meno la situazione è abbastanza tranquilla anche qui e ovviamente abbiamo cercato di adottare alcune delle semplici regole di buon senso raccomandate.
> Lo scorso giovedi sono stato per lavoro in provincia di Treviso prima e in quella di Vicenza poi e nel rientro in un autogrill nei pressi di Brescia ho avuto un faccia a faccia con il dott. Mario Draghi e la sua "piccola" scorta....se becco il virus io lo prende anche lui!!
> Gite e visite a Milano e in generale annullate tranne quella di domenica a S.Moritz sul trenino rosso del Bernina acquistata da tempo....
> Speriamo che non mi venga uno starnuto sul treno altrimenti mi internano in Svizzera!!


Sono della Provincia di Como


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Febbraio 2020)

Vivo esattamente come prima e anzi sto più attento a star vicino alle persone a cui tengo, prima che in questa situazione assurda qualcuno arrivi a vietare anche gli abbracci (e se succedesse violerei le regole). Finché Dio vuole respirerò e vivrò.

(Sono ligure ma per lavoro mi sposto continuamente tra Piemonte e Lombardia)


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Prendo per buone quelle che non hanno secondi fini...a me non interessano quelli che usano questa vicenda solo ed unicamente per attaccare e screditare la parte politica a loro ''indigesta''
> Scelgo quelle che hanno il solo scopo di informare le persone su cosa è un coronavirus e sulle precauzioni da prendere
> Sul sito del Ministero della salute c'è una pagina interamente dedicata all'emergenza in corso...interessante la sua lettura...



ministero della salute... potrebbero avere anche loro secondi fini... 
con tante opinioni così tanto contrastanti io non riesco a fidarmi di nessuno.
mi fido dei fatti che sono successi a wuhan e o qualcuno mi spiega perchè la è un macello e dalle altre parti no oppure non riesco ad escludere l'ipotesi che anche qua sarà un casino. non a quel livello ma un casino...


----------



## Manue (28 Febbraio 2020)

Sono di Milano classe 1980.

Sono convinto che il virus sia già presente in città, ma lo vivo serenamente, 
anzi, vedendo quanti colleghi si sono ammalati in questi mesi e quanti giorni son dovuti stare a casa, penso che sia proprio passato anche nel mio ufficio... io per ora son sempre stato bene (incrocio le dita).

Vado a lavoro in bici, pedalo lungo la martesana, (piena di gente che corre) vado al supermercato ogni giorno poiché sono uno di quelli che decide quotidianamente cosa mangiare, mia moglie è stata a casa i primi giorni per stare con nostro figlio e poi anche lei ha ripreso il lavoro poiché ci da una mano la suocera.

Avrei potuto fare smart, ma come si fa con un figlio di 5 anni a casa? :-/
e poi mi piace lavorare dall'azienda e interagire.

Prendo ovviamente qualche precauzione, ma nulla di che, 
tipo lavare le mani più insistentemente quando vado in bagno, se uno starnutisce evito di andare nella sua zona per un bel pò di tempo, igienizzo la scrivania, tastiera e mouse ogni mattina ed ho comprato uno spry che elimina il 99.9% di batteri e virus che nebulizzo ogni tanto nell'ambiente, ammetto che questo è forse più per fare scena che altro 

L'unica cosa, mi manca la palestra, spero apra il prima possibile.

ps. sabato scorso sono stato a Sesto San Giovanni, in piscina, il giorno dopo era venuta fuori la notizia del 65enne ricoverato al San Raffaele, cittadino di Sesto... beh in quel momento ci ho pensato un pò, però poi mi è venuto in mente che ho avuto un periodo peggiore nella mia vita a livello di salute, questo virus in confronto...

come dico sempre quando esco da lavoro, 
we will see.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Febbraio 2020)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Vivo in Lombardia a circa 100Km dalla zona rossa...e vivo tranquillamente
> 
> Qualche inconvniente c'è stato ed alcune piccole modifiche alla quotidianità anche ma le sopporto con diligenza perchè comprendo che le decisioni prese dalle autorità erano necessarie ed inevitabili
> 
> ...




Bisogna sempre dubitare delle fonti ufficiali, bisogna poterle interrogare, e devono rendere conto, perchè è in uno stato totalitario e tirannico che non si può contestare nulla e conta solo la versione ufficiale.

Edit: avevo scambiato quel nuovo banner su YT per l'utente.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Bisogna sempre dubitare delle fonti ufficiali....



Credo bisognerebbe arrivare ad un punto d'equilibrio...

Concordo sul fatto che a volte le fonti ufficiali possano diffondere notizie atte ad incanalare l'opinione pubblica dove gli è più conveniente...
Ma nello stesso tempo bisognerebbe diffidare di chi fa la stessa cosa in senso opposto...
Opportunismo...cogliere l'occasione per perseguire il proprio obbiettivo...incanalare la discussione con l'intento di condizionare l'opinione delle persone...

Io nel dubbio sto con i primi ben sapendo che qualche pillola addolcita mi è stata somministrata

Come detto vivo in Lombardia...il ''colore'' della giunta regionale attualmente in carica è lontanissimo dal mio orientamento politico ma non per questo cerco di ''cogliere la palla al balzo'' per fare propaganda e mettere in cattiva luce chi al momento,nel bene e nel male sta cercando di arginare questa emergenza che ha colpito la mia/nostra Regione...
Non è il momento di farlo...

Invece scorgo all'orizzonte qualcuno che più che informare con fatti ''nudi e crudi'' è più interessato a mettere l'accento su quello che ha detto Tizio o su quello che ha fatto Caio...
E qui dovrei riscrivere l'elenco già postato aperto dai ''Ministri della paura'' che popolano il web...loro posso anche capirli...Internet ha dato a tutti la possibilità di erigersi a tuttologi...
Un po meno capisco i politici ''sciacalli'' che in questo momento sono più interessati a far salire la loro percentuale nei sondaggi rispetto alla salute dei cittadini...
Credo che per loro la cosa migiore che possono fare per noi è quella di prendersi una bella vacanza...ovviamente evitando le patetiche dirette su Facebook...


----------

